# Hegner Blade Clamps



## Bryan Bennett (13 Nov 2013)

Did I see a post on here that the guy that used to supply Hegner Machines ( from Hailsham ) said that one blade clamp size would be sufficient for most of the smaller blade sizes?I use mostly No 3's which clamp would the one to buy?. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## ChrisR (13 Nov 2013)

Bryan.

That could have been me, as I posted a while back, of the good honest service given by, Roger Buse when he was the UK distributor for Hegner products.

At the time I contacted him for the supply of standard blade clamps and I was going to order the both sizes, but on his honest advice that the larger size clamp would grip all blades without a problem, I just ordered that size, and have been using them ever since with all size blades from, twelve down to size one, with no problem, having said that the blades I use most are number three, five and seven.

Hope this is of help.

Best Regards.

Chris R.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (13 Nov 2013)

Thank you Chris,Roger must have been the guy that I bought the Hegner off they had a unit on a small industrial estate in Halsham in Kent,they brought me my stand to a show that they were doing in the Birmingham area for me to collect, =D> 
I am going the Hegner website to order a couple of clamps. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Chippygeoff (14 Nov 2013)

Hailsham is in Sussex, not Kent. I also have had converstaions with Roger, very nice guy. I use the 0.5 clamps and use these on all the blades I use, which are 7s, 5s and 3s. I have never had a problem and still using the same clamps that came with the machine, although I ordered spares some time ago as they can easily get lost.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (14 Nov 2013)

Geoff you are right Halsham is in East Sussex,I have just seen the price of blade clamps in 1995 and they have almost doubled in price.I should have bought more when I bought the machine.

Bryan


----------



## Chippygeoff (14 Nov 2013)

Its sods law. There I was talking about clamps when this morning I had a blade break. The clamp flew out of the lower arm onto the floor. I searched and searched but like the last one it just seemed to vanish into thin air. I got my little box of Hegner bits out and there was just one 0.5 clamp left and 2 of the biger ones. I thought it best I order some more, just in case, I rang Hegner and orderded 2 more 0.5 clamps. The lady at the other end of the phone explained that with the dreaded VAT and the awful price of postage it came to £16-45. I had no choice. I had to say yes, its not as if you can go to the local hardware store and pick a couple up for a couple of quid.


----------



## martinka (14 Nov 2013)

Geoff, you know that little tray I made for below the blade to catch the sawdust? It catches blade clamps too.  Saves a lot of bending down when you are using #1 blades.

Martin.


----------



## Chippygeoff (14 Nov 2013)

I will have to succumb Martin and make one of those boxes. You are right, it will save a lot of time searching under the bench and the many nooks and crannies. Its amazing really. I meant to have asked Hegner when I was on the phone if the clamps develop wings as they fall.


----------



## ChrisR (14 Nov 2013)

I know I have posted this a couple of times before, but just as a reminder, I have painted the clamps I use on the lower arm of my Hegner, in my case bright yellow, it does help to loacte them, amongst the rest of the dross on the floor. :wink: 

Geoff, I think you may have something there, sometimes the distance clamps travel, they must develop wings. :shock: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (14 Nov 2013)

Geoff I think both of us should paint the clamp yellow like Chris,make a tray like Martin and then maybe we will not have to buy anymore clamps.

Bryan


----------



## Chippygeoff (14 Nov 2013)

Chris and Bryan. You are both right. I think a bright yellow clamp will be easily located. I may even conect a piece of string from the clamp to an anchor point with plenty of slack. It is simply amazing how they disapeare into thin air when they come out sometimes despite a thorough search. I know there is one in the Henry so when the bag needs changing I will have to take the old one in the garden and empty it a bit at a time into a sack. Next job when I am not so busy is to make one of Martins boxes.


----------



## boysie39 (15 Nov 2013)

If you get one of those extending arm magnets it will save a lot of bending and swearing :roll: when you lose something metal .

I always had a couple in the shed when I was turning and carried on into my short scrolling career .


----------



## Bryan Bennett (15 Nov 2013)

Eugene have one at hand,use it at least once EVERY DAY without fail.

Bryan


----------

